# الاختلفات



## +febronia+ (21 يناير 2010)

كلنا طبعا عرفيت لعبة الاختلفات انا هضع صورتين بنهم 5 اختلفات وكل عضو يضع اختلاف واحد فقط والعضو الي وراء يضع اختلاف تاني
اتمني تعجبكم العبة
:download:


----------



## سور (21 يناير 2010)

اول اختلاف عدد الطيور بجانب قرص الشمس
ميرررسى فوفو لللعبة الجميلة


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> اول اختلاف عدد الطيور بجانب قرص الشمس
> ميرررسى فوفو لللعبة الجميلة


 صح برافوووووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*التانية الشجرة الشمال اللي بالبيت..

اترك لغيري دور*


----------



## طحبوش (21 يناير 2010)

مش عارف بس لقيت 6 اختلافات


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *التانية الشجرة الشمال اللي بالبيت..*
> 
> *اترك لغيري دور*


صح لاحترام حضرتك قونين العبة


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مش عارف بس لقيت 6 اختلافات


 مفرود كل عضو يشارك يضع اختلاف واحـــــــــــــد   فقــــــــــــــــــط


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *التانية الشجرة الشمال اللي بالبيت..*
> 
> *اترك لغيري دور*


 صح شكرا لاحترام حضرتك لقونين لعبة


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يناير 2010)

اتفضلو الصورة التانية






​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 فبراير 2010)

ما هو اول اختلاف​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 فبراير 2010)

*اول اختلاف العلم الي فوق البيت*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 فبراير 2010)

مرسي صح برااااااااااااااااااااااافو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> اتفضلو الصورة التانية​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اول اختلاف هو العلم
 موجود فى الصوره الاولى 
والتانيه مش موجود 
تانى اختلاف هو الطائر 
فى الاولى فى اتنين طائر 
فى التانيه طائر واحد
تالت اختلاف الميه 
اول صوره 3 خطوط للموجه 
ثانى صوره خط واحد للموجه 
رابع اختلاف هو الجردل 
فى اول صوره فيه رسمه 
فى تانى صوره مافهوش رسمه 
بس كده مافيش اختلافات تانى ​


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي اجابة صحيحة​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (3 فبراير 2010)

علي فكرا انا مستنيا الصورتان التانين يا فوفو​


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن صورة جديدة اصل كوكو طلع كل الاختلافات​*


----------

